# Schools in Alicante area



## dxb001 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi all - we are a British family that after 15 years in the Middle East - we are currently looking at moving to Spain next year. 

Our children 11 and 9 both attend British schools here and we were looking for advice regarding the international schools in the Alicante area. 

Please can anyone give us suggestions and advice regarding this. Once we have sorted the schooling then we can look at everything else.

We are planning to rent for at least 6 months before we decide to buy as I think we will need this time to find out where we want to settle.

Is it easy to get a 6 mth rental of a villa (ideally with pool) for at least 6 mths that is UNfurnished as we want to bring our own furniture with us.

Thanks


----------

